# Is chihuahua allergic friendly? Is long or short hair best for the allergic?



## Miamii

Hello.
I want to buy a chihuahua so badly! But the problem is that my boyfriend are allergic to some few dogs. Do you know anyone or maybe your self who has been allergic to dogs but can have chihuahua? Is longhair or shorthair most allergic friendly? 
(Sorry for my very bad english, Im from sweden but love this site!):hello1:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

The chihuahua breed is not known as "hypoallergenic." No dog is 100% non-allergenic, but some dogs are basically "low-allergy." Though they shed little to no hair and less dander than typical dogs, all dogs will shed some dander - even hairless dogs. 

If you and your boyfriend decide a chihuauha might be right for you, spend lots of time around chihuahuas to see if your boyfriend has an allergic reaction before you decide whether or not to get one of your own. Also know that each dog, regardless of breed, can affect each individual allergy sufferer differently. 

My husband and I have allergies to all cats and most dogs, but we are not allergic to long hair and short hair chihuahuas - this is why we own chihuahuas. However, one of my sisters is allergic to all cats and some dogs, and she gets itchy eyes when she comes for to visit us on vacation and stays overnight in my home.


----------



## 18453

Long hairs shed less than short I thought I was allergic to smooths as I had one and ended up in steroids and very poorly covered in blisters BUT his previous owner fed him supermarket quality food anyway my friends smooths are raw fed and I've never had any probs with them

But I wouldn't get one until you have both spent a significant amount of time with one


----------



## jan896

My son loves Chico but if Chico licks him, say on the arm, a whelp will appear.


----------



## cprcheetah

My hubby is allergic to dogs/cats, he reacts more to Zoey (short hair) licking him/hair than he did to my longcoat but he reacts to both of them depending. I am allergic as well, but usually don't react unless they scratch me.


----------



## Dragonfly

Both my girls are short hair and they hardly shed my cousins long coat Chi sheds a bit but not terrible. Depends on the time of the year too!


----------



## pigeonsheep

my brother is allergic to dexter LOL  hes always coughing and runny nose/sneezin/red eyes. but even if someone is allergic to the hair they get used to it over time


----------



## jesshan

GET RID OF THE BOYFRIEND LOL - No seriously if he is allergic - its unlikely that anything that sheds no matter how little will affect him. Non shedding is probably the best bet - bichon, poodle bedlington. etc.


----------



## pmum

Don't believe Chi's. are an non allergic breed.
Both short/and long coats shed.
Look up breeds that are non allergic.


----------



## LDMomma

I know West Highland Terriers are considered "non-allergenic." They are move rambunctious than Chis though.

I think it would depend more on the coat type than length. The double coated chis and the ones with actual fur bother my nose (make it itchy) but Daisy has hair instead of fur and she doesn't bother me.


----------



## KittyD

jan896 said:


> My son loves Chico but if Chico licks him, say on the arm, a whelp will appear.


Yes! to the above.
My son is very sensitive and he is allergic to cat saliva and dog saliva, when the dogs lick him he gets red patches on his skin.

That said, my long coat Chi does not seem to shed very much and the short hair Chi does! I am allergic to cats but Chihuahuas do not bother me.


----------

